

Anonymous' revenge for Megaupload takedown - canuc
http://firstsearchblue.com/anonymous-takes-down-universal-music-and-doj-site/

======
zspade
If anything, SOPA/PIPA supporters will use this as an argument that the
government needs more power in controlling the internet. The great firewall
will only see more justification from such actions.

